# New Cemetary Pillars / Columns



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice,,2 layers of foam to get the 3D effect bricks?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh those look very nice, wow , great job........


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh wow. VERY nice.

I'm jealous!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

They look great ! At first I thought the final result was the painted white version.... Glad that wasnt it...... Love your paint job on the brick!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Spectacular. I tried something similar about 5 years ago and it turned out pretty bad (then got ruined by the 3 hurricanes that made their way through). Yours look awesome.


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fantabulous! the depth is really great!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, guys.

Deadted, what a bummer, man. I am sorry to hear that. Hurricanes are so inconsiderate if you think about it. 



Pappy said:


> 2 layers of foam to get the 3D effect bricks?


One layer -- the two layers you see in the overhead picture is the inner layer and the "crown moulding" layer. The foam is just 1 inch think so my plaster reveal routing is just 1/4" deep and the brick mortar the same again.

Cheers!
Charlie


----------



## Corpse Bride (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look really good.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Great pillars!! Love the brick on em.

Your assistants are adorable!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the paint job is awesome.

Push, you're post made me CQTMS (chuckle quietly to myself)


----------



## Spider Web (Nov 17, 2006)

Awsome! Love the detail.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great detailing!! Those look like real stone. I like the brickwork, too.
I've almost got mine done. Just have to distress them a bit.
Great job!!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


Jackielantern said:


> Your assistants are adorable!


Aren't they?! They're almost three -- watching them apply monster mud is hilarious.

Push E.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Those look so nice I'd keep them inside so no one damages the foam!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cool! I've found one project for next year!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

New Plaque:


​


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

So you covered those in monster mud and then painted them?

How did you get the brick face to look so rough... did you do that with the router also? 

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

fantastic! this would be cool try after i get making tomb stones down.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

forgive me but what is an air cannon and what will it do?


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

_WOW.... those are absolutely awesome . great work man _


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Terrific job Push, always love the exposed brick look and the sign is a very nice touch!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stunning!! Love the detail and the depth of the brick. Nice work!!*


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

im gonna go out on a limb here and say someone has played with a router before...

I REALLY like the look of those, the grout/mortar lines combined with the rough texture of the brick REALLY bring the design to life. Kudos!!

-dk


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

just noticed that the last four posts are from us halloween addicts in WA...all hail pacnorwest!!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

bandacoot said:


> So you covered those in monster mud and then painted them?
> 
> How did you get the brick face to look so rough... did you do that with the router also?


Yes, thinned drywall compound and paint. The rough brick face was a natural result of hand-holding the router at the very shallow depth. Believe me, you'll have no trouble achieving it! 



lollypopholly said:


> forgive me but what is an air cannon and what will it do?


A triggered pneumatic air blast used to startle. Death Lord has a great tutorial on his site. $20 Air Cannon - Death Lord Dot Net

Cheers!


----------

